# Problem with installing FreeBSD 9 in VMware



## jorjoba (Feb 8, 2012)

Problem with installing FreeBSD 9 in VMware. I try CD and DVD and bootonly.iso, but *I* get this result. Any suggestions?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 8, 2012)

You have errors in your /etc/rc.conf file, mainly a missing or misplace *"* mark.  The boot process has dropped you into single-user mode to allow you to fix the issue.


Press enter, which will start /bin/sh.
Remount the / filesystem read-write:
`# mount -u /`
If /usr is a separate filesystem, mount that as well:
`# mount /usr`
Then edit /etc/rc.conf to fix the errors:
`# ee /etc/rc.conf`
Exit the shell to continue the boot process from that point, or reboot to start the boot from scratch.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

The OP is booting from a CD, you can't edit a read-only filesystem 

My guess is that the CD image you burned is corrupt. Did you check the hash before burning?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 8, 2012)

Oops, didn't read the line above the errors.


----------



## dave (Feb 9, 2012)

What architecture is your VM, and which images did you try to boot?  Can you post all of the boot output as text instead of a screenshot?


----------



## jorjoba (Feb 18, 2012)

I downloaded the last image on 6th from the website. Until the administrator accepts my post, I find decision for myself. Usually, I do not reserve disk space ('Allocate disk space now') when I create Virt Machine. I just put the maximum size. After freebsd FreeBSD, I tried to put RedHat, but it was impossible to install too. I downloaded freebsd FreeBSD 8.2. but the same result. When I played with the setting, the key for my problem was to click on 'Allocate disk space now'. 

I will try phoenix' decision, and I will write. And yes I will try to copy all text output.

I use VMware Workstation 8, the OS is winXP 64bit.

And thanks for all of you!


----------

